# Meet Arnold Rutkowski



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

I recommend you a great singer Arnold Rutkowski - I dicovered him few weeks ago ( I haven't seen his name here yet)
I have some ytb links here and his facebook profile - I'm curious what you'll say :

that one is from Berlin (quite new) 





an older one : 





his profile on facebook - if you're interested:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Arnold-Rutkowski/257161111044944

but maybe you've heard his name before, or have seen him singing ?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome, FranzKroger, and thanks for sharing this information on Mr. Rutkowski. I hadn't heard of him before, but I'm quite impressed by his voice. I'll definitely watch for him in the future.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

He certainly has a lovely voice. Thanks for pointing me in his direction.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

You welcome, I'm happy to hear you like him.
Moira - as far as I know, he sings really often in Germany, his next performance will be in Dusseldorf (as his Fb says)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Lovely voice and plenty of power, thanks for sharing.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Great voice! 
Thank you FranzKroger, will surely follow his callendar


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

You're welcome, I'll share some news here about him in the future.
I think that it is good to remember Arnold Rutkowski, his career is just hoting up
Besides a new name is always some kind of a fresh air, Isn't it?


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I think discovering new voices is part of what makes opera so enjoyable.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi there!
Well, I promissed, that I will give you some interesting news about Arnold Rutkowski. What I found today are two arias, that he performed in Moscow last month , I regret, that I wasn't there.. 









Can't wait to know your opinion.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yes, he has the "goods!" I think it won't be long before Germany's major houses -- Berlin, Munich, Hamburg -- engage him. And then other major international houses will take notice.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for your opinion to the topic MAuer, it means a lot for me, that you appreciate not only his talent and my taste of music aswell
As far as I know - he was in Berlin last month
I hope he will be invitet to Bavaria, it will be a great opportunity for me to see him


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I subscribe to two German opera magazines -- _Opernwelt_ and _Das Opernglas _-- so I'll keep an eye out for his name in cast listings and reviews.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

MAuer - I would be very gratefull if you could also share some reviews if you'll find them. 
I found new links to his performance in Moscow. They were overseened, because someone wrote "Rutkovsky" instead of Rutkowski. Enjoy


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

FranzKroger said:


> MAuer - I would be very gratefull if you could also share some reviews if you'll find them.


I can do that!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

In the monthly performance schedules listed in the May issue of _Opernwelt_, it shows "Rutkowski" among cast members for performances of _Carmen_ in Duisburg, Germany. Unfortunately, this listings are very brief and don't include first names or the roles which individuals are singing. (In many cases, even casts aren't listed.) However, I'm guessing he's singing Don José, since his name is the first shown.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

The May issue of _Das Opernglas _also shows a "Rutkowski" in the cast listing for the Düsseldorf Opera's performances of _Madama Butterfly_. Again, I'm assuming he's singing Pinkerton there.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for sharing those informations MAuer ! 
Yes, he's definitely singing Pinkerton in 'Madama Butterfly'. He's also well known for he's role as Don Jose - so you were right again  
I've read once, that the role of Don Jose is his favourite 
To be sure I recommend you his FB Page - http://www.facebook.com/arnoldrutkowski
as I can see, it's a new page, but there are regullar actualisations about his performences 
Thank you once again for sharing


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link to his Facebook page. I'll continue to keep an eye out for his name in opera publications I receive.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Arnold rutkowski is currently performing at the Deutsche Oper am Rhein in Duisburg, as Don Jose. 
He've had already one performance a few days ago. 
I guess next month he will perform in Warsaw, but I don't know all the details yet.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

This months last performances of Arnold Rutkowski will be at the Teatr Wielki Opera Narodowa in Warsaw. He will sing Alfredo Germont in company of Aleksandra Kurzak. Sounds great!


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice voice! Wonderful Lensky. 
What a brilliant career for so few years 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Rutkowski


----------



## Hesoos (Jun 9, 2012)

FranzKroger said:


> MAuer - I would be very gratefull if you could also share some reviews if you'll find them.
> I found new links to his performance in Moscow. They were overseened, because someone wrote "Rutkovsky" instead of Rutkowski. Enjoy


the Lensky's aria is sung perfectly, sad and serious, very convincing. But as Duke of Mantua lacks a bit of joy or irony, does not fit so well with the character and he sings so sad or too serious. "Questa o quella" and "La donna e mobile" are very unconvincing. But the voice is beautiful.


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

Arnold Rutkowski has finally got his official website. I think it's still in working progress, but there are some interesting facts that I've read already - he'll come to Semperoper in Dresden in September this year. This will be his first performances in Semperoper I guess. Well the website is of course:

www.arnoldrutkowski.com


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

The newest recording of Arnold Rutkowski from Madama Butterfly - I think I've started to follow his career lately  and I don't regret it at all! 





I assume the quality of this recording is rather poor.. but that's the only one available


----------



## FranzKroger (Apr 6, 2012)

very good recording, thank you Cari for sharing this - I will hit the road very soon to see Rutkowski at the stage of Semperoper in Dresden. I'm very curious, 'cause I couldn't manage to see him there last year.


----------

